# Win an Organic Crib Mattress for your little one- CLOSED



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

**

Essentia, makers of the only natural memory foam mattresses in the World, is giving away a free La-La natural crib mattress, *retailed at $579. *

*About the all natural La-La Crib Mattress







*

Made with Essentia's Natural Memory Foam, the La-La organic crib mattress delicately cradles and supports your baby while providing a healthy, toxin-free sleep environment.

*Benefits*


Made with Essentia's Natural Memory Foam & 100% Natural Latex
Unbleached organic cotton cover with organic dyes
No glues or adhesives
UCLA tested - VOC free
Dust mite deterrent
Hypo-allergenic
Waterproofing can be achieved with our Crib Mattress Protector
 

*How to win:*


Click here to "*like"* Essentia on Facebook 
Post this link on your Facebook wall: 



 to increase awareness on the need for natural and safe materials in the household. 
Respond to this thread to let us know that you have completed steps 1-2 and would like a natural mattress for your baby's crib.

******One lucky winner will be randomly selected to win.


----------



## aeperry (May 17, 2011)

completed both 1 & 2

missanneperry at gmail dot com


----------



## aeperry (May 17, 2011)

completed both 1 & 2

missanneperry at gmail dot com


----------



## lissa81 (May 17, 2011)

Done and done! Thanks so much for the giveaway!


----------



## handstaylor (May 17, 2011)

I have completed steps 1 and 2 and this would be great for the baby we are expecting!! adamstephanie @ gmaildotcom


----------



## Miss Greeny (May 17, 2011)

I did tons of research into beds and in the end bought a Beausommet king and two classic pillows. Best bed ever and I spread the word as much as I can about Essentia. No off gassing, no chemicals, and extreme comfort ='s one happy customer. I "LIKE" and I have posted a link.


----------



## lemonia (May 17, 2011)

I had already liked Essentia on Facebook and just shared the link.

Thanks!


----------



## dalfyllaw (May 17, 2011)

Completed all the steps above. Hope I win.....have a 1 month old baby who would love it!!


----------



## Lemon920 (May 17, 2011)

Done! I liked and posted the video and would love to win a crib mattress!! I hope my 60something parents watch the video since they think I'm silly for wanting a low VOC crib mattress. I can't wait until the value of nontoxic becomes so mainstream that people rarely questions it. I'm sure back in the day, people still thought mercury was safe and now it's rare to find a majority of people who believe it is. Formaldehyde is further along that path than some other chemicals like BPA, PVC, phthalates, pesticides, organophosphates, neurotoxins, etc. To become mainstream it takes all industries working together to research, publish, manufacture, educate, standardize, and communicate the benefits - scientists, professors, companies, universities, journalists and eventually government. This is my only soapbox!!  With the mattress I hopefully win, if you could throw in an all paid degree in toxicology or simply public health, I would be super happy


----------



## neil (May 17, 2011)

did it... thanks!


----------



## schmeka (May 17, 2011)

Finished steps 1&2


----------



## reborn (Feb 17, 2011)

Did steps 1 & 2! Thanks for the chance to win! We're expecting our first in July and I really want an organic mattress. I had never heard of Essentia before.


----------



## deuxoeufs (May 17, 2011)

I would LOVE to give this mattress as a gift for my sister! Keep it up Essentia!


----------



## simsim (May 17, 2011)

Done both 1 and 2 ! Thanks for this awesome giveaway, would love to win it for my baby =)


----------



## hoolou29 (May 17, 2011)

I am expecting my 1st Grandbaby Aug 22 this year.....My daughter and I have been researching organic mattresses and she decided that this was the

best for her baby... I would love to win one of these for her.... the 1st time.... baby conscious Mommy... Oh and Not to Forget.... 1St time Grandma...lol

Thank You soooo Much...

Debbie


----------



## hoolou29 (May 17, 2011)

PS Done steps 1 and 2 as well.... Thanks


----------



## cindyboyes (May 17, 2011)

Done! Thanks!!!


----------



## JosieAK (Sep 6, 2007)

I did it! I liked and shared. Thank you!


----------



## UniquityBelg (May 17, 2011)

Done and done! This just kills me, I think of EVERYTHING when it comes to being natural/holistic for my daughter, but I never even questioned her mattress.  We converted her crib into a toddler bed so she's been using the same mattress for her entire life (a normal plastic-covered one), and we have a new baby on the way. We're renovating her new room and so we'll be upgrading her to her single bed in about a month; I guess I really need to start thinking about a new mattress for her AND the new baby..

ETA: my email is [email protected]


----------



## 13suki73 (May 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I just completed steps 1 and 2 and would like to be entered in the crib mattress contest. Thanks.


----------



## Acadiente966 (May 18, 2011)

Did steps 1 & 2 and would love a natural mattress!!!


----------



## Acadiente966 (May 18, 2011)

Did steps 1 & 2 and would love a natural mattress!!!

Acadiente966 at yahoo.com


----------



## vivica2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i "liked" you on facebook


----------



## vivica2 (Mar 19, 2010)

posted the video on facebook!


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

1&2 done and I would absolutely love to win this!!


----------



## StrongFeather (Mar 13, 2009)

steps 1&2 done!

ida_mai at hotmail.com


----------



## Miki8483 (May 18, 2011)

Done and done!


----------



## Tam S (May 18, 2011)

Step 1 & 2 completed, would love a Essential crib mattress. We are expecting in 6 weeks. We own a king size Essentia mattress. It's fabulous!


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Done and done. Hope to win this for my baby!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

liked and shared, would love an organic mattress for my little one


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Liked and shared : ) would totally love to win this!


----------



## Kjred (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello-

I did both steps. I'd love to win this mattress for my little one!

thanks!


----------



## veronikarae (Apr 4, 2011)

Did steps 1 & 2, thanks for the opportunity to win!


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2. Here's 3!

I'd love a natural mattress for my baby! It's the only thing we're missing for the crib.


----------



## magreen (Oct 12, 2010)

I was happy to complete both steps, b/c it would be awesome to win one of these! I would think they would hype up the correlation to SIDS disease and the chemicals in mattresses.


----------



## hillfam2005 (May 20, 2011)

I completed steps 1-2 and would love a natural mattress for my baby's crib.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Completed steps 1 & 2! I would love to have one of these!


----------



## OneWithTwo (Oct 17, 2006)

done and done! I want to win one!


----------



## Gretchen_PDX (Nov 17, 2009)

Both are done! My son has a really cheap mattress- would love to win this!!


----------



## hereyes (Jan 8, 2011)

DID IT!

I would love an Essentia crib mattress!!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I completed both steps, thanks!


----------



## prantastic4 (Apr 1, 2011)

Completed both steps! Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## yuckyboo (Dec 23, 2010)

I completed both steps and would love a natural mattress for my little man that is due in August. Thanks!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Completed steps 1 & 2! Great giveaway!


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Done and done! Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## mrsjerrygarcia (Jan 30, 2010)

I've liked Essentia and posted the YouTube video on Facebook!


----------



## OmMommy (May 23, 2011)

I've completed steps 1-2 and would LOVE a natural mattress for baby's crib!

Thanks so much for the opportunity to spread the word about the importance of clean, green living!!

Much gratitude, love, & light.


----------



## Lynsahm (Apr 7, 2005)

I completed both steps one and two


----------



## laura tancredi (May 23, 2011)

would love to enter. did steps 1 and 2. organic mattresses are essential! we've been using them for years and would love a crib one.

[email protected]


----------



## erykah (May 23, 2011)

all steps completed. would love to win for my bay girl! she is now starting to sleep in her bed all by herself (2years) 

thanks,

erykah


----------



## Christin Brezil (May 23, 2011)

I did step one and two.


----------



## kimothyjo (Apr 29, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2....keeping my fingers crossed for this spectacular prize to end up in our home!!!! kimothyjo at hotmail dot com


----------



## Dlynn918 (Feb 23, 2011)

I completed the steps required and would LOVE LOVE LOVE to win this sweet little number! What a great product!


----------



## emp31732 (May 23, 2011)

I've completed steps 1 and 2, and yes! our family wants this for our baby! -E


----------



## Red Raspberry (Jan 27, 2011)

Completed 1 & 2.

Thanks!


----------



## ournewohana (Oct 2, 2010)

I have completed all the steps, I would LOVE the peace of mind that comes from owning an organic mattress for my son! Thanks for this opportunity ^_^


----------



## Gypsy.Momma (Jul 11, 2009)

Done step 1 & 2


----------



## aimfatale (Sep 14, 2010)

Liked and posted! Fingers crossed!


----------



## cecey8s (May 2, 2011)

Did them both. This is so awesome! Crib mattresses fit in toddler bed frames, too!


----------



## DLHDesign (May 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1-2 and would love to win one of these mattresses for our little one that's due 1 week from today!!


----------



## MrsADW (May 23, 2011)

I did steps 1 and 2 and would like this mattress!


----------



## ShannonSB (May 23, 2011)

I "like" Essentia and posted the link. Thank you!


----------



## RhianaW14 (May 12, 2009)

I've done 1 & 2 as well.

We are ttc #5 and I really need another crib mattress as my daughter is still in her crib!


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Completed steps 1 & 2 and would absolutely LOVE to have this fabulous mattress!!


----------



## acmoore92606 (May 23, 2011)

Did steps one and two!!  Hope I win!


----------



## acmoore92606 (May 23, 2011)

Did steps one and two!!  Hope I win!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Done both! We would love an organic crib mattress. We have an organic King mattress, as that's where most of us sleep, but would love to replace them ALL with organic!


----------



## giedre (May 23, 2011)

done, done, and done! hoping to win!


----------



## yummus (May 4, 2010)

Both done did.


----------



## DancerMomma (Mar 30, 2010)

Liked and shared on Facebook!

We don't have a crib, but we use a toddler bed pushed up against our mattress in our room and it would be great if we could give that back to our friends (they let us borrow it) because we got our very own SAFE mattress!!

Thanks!

Summer


----------



## giedre (May 23, 2011)

done, done and done!


----------



## homentexas (Mar 31, 2011)

I just completed steps 1 and 2 and would like to be entered in the crib mattress contest.


----------



## tbellonna1 (May 23, 2011)

Did it! Hope I win one for my baby =)


----------



## JessicaHill (May 23, 2011)

We would love an essentia mattress! Likes and shared awesome giveaway Thanks!


----------



## mommamac (May 4, 2011)

Liked and shared! Thanks for the opportunity to win such a great giveaway!


----------



## MamaHaven (Aug 23, 2009)

Done and done! Love Essentia, and would be so excited to win the crib maytress


----------



## auroraddem (May 23, 2011)

I liked the page and shared the video! Thanks!! [email protected]


----------



## Carly's Mommy (Sep 26, 2007)

Posted! Our oldest just moved into her own room & the youngest is still bed-sharing. Hopefully we will win just in time for her to be ready to go into the crib in our room!  We would like a natural mattress for our baby's crib.


----------



## star thistle (Jul 11, 2007)

i liked and posted! thanks for the chance to win


----------



## GreysMama (May 23, 2011)

Completed 1 & 2. Thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## Shannon79 (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg I would give anything for this mattress! I am pregnant with my second baby and am doing this so much better and more educated thins time around! This would be a great addition to a healthy beginning for our lil babe. Ps I did complete the first two steps!


----------



## meganjt (May 23, 2011)

I completed 1 & 2 and would love the mattress for my twin baby girls!!


----------



## Melinda M (Apr 11, 2011)

Steps 1 and 2 done~I would love to win this for our second baby due in November 

Thanks for the oppertunity!


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

Just completed steps 1 &2 above. Would love to get this for my little bundle due in 11 weeks!


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

Completed 1 & 2! Thanks for the chance to win this!


----------



## Holst Familyy (May 23, 2011)

I have completed steps 1-2 and would like a natural crib mattress


----------



## elphalba (Apr 15, 2008)

I've done 1 and 2! I would love an organic mattress!


----------



## earthmothergypsy (Jan 12, 2007)

I completed both steps 1 & 2. Please enter me in the drawing! 

[email protected]


----------



## Megzzz (May 23, 2011)

Completed both steps, and would LOVE one of these!!!


----------



## amags (Jun 15, 2009)

completed steps 1 and 2! would love to win this for our little one.


----------



## gabbysue2 (Apr 4, 2011)

would like the mattress for my new grandchild due in November, [email protected] thanks sue


----------



## momdoll (May 23, 2011)

Done with 1 and 2, now just waiting for the mattress!


----------



## LoreleiS (May 13, 2011)

Good Afternoon! I've completed both steps and would love to win a mattress for my son!


----------



## bearandme (Jun 27, 2010)

I have completed step 1 and 2, thank you!


----------



## erinsmeehan (Jan 9, 2011)

I completed 1 and 2...would love to win this mattress for my baby!

Thanks!


----------



## HappyWithOne (May 24, 2011)

Completed the steps - thanks for a chance at a GREAT giveaway!


----------



## thirdontheway (May 24, 2011)

I did both steps one & two...I hope I win!! I have my third child on the way & would LOVE to get this mattress for free! Thanks!!


----------



## heidiswender (Apr 1, 2011)

steps 1 & 2, check


----------



## AACmommy (May 24, 2011)

posted and liked! thanks for a great product.


----------



## JLomama (Apr 1, 2011)

I liked on facebook and posted the link on my profile. I would love love love a natural mattress for my baby! I feel so terrible about him sleeping on the one he has.


----------



## rachelalfreda (Apr 16, 2007)

Pick me!!! I just did 1 and 2!


----------



## rachelevelyn (May 24, 2011)

I've completed both of the first two steps. I'm 13 weeks pregnant and would LOVE to have an organic, natural mattress to keep our baby as safe and healthy as possible.


----------



## ct4ce (Oct 9, 2009)

I just did steps 1 & 2 and I would like to be entered into the contest. Our new little one on the way thanks you!


----------



## candicelinn (May 24, 2011)

Completed step one and two! Hope I win the mattress for my son.


----------



## Stephaine Baker (May 24, 2011)

I completed both steps. Fingers are crossed, ds could use a new mattress! Thanks!


----------



## CLAL (Apr 4, 2011)

Did 1 and 2, enter me to win


----------



## Kreneec (May 24, 2011)

I would absolutely love to win an organic mattress for my daughter! I completed both steps. Thank you!


----------



## AndersM (Apr 3, 2011)

Did both steps. Would like to win for my son.


----------



## besticanbe (May 3, 2009)

Both steps completed! I would love this mattress for the toddler bed we use as a sidecar to our great big family bed!!! Thanks for the opportunity to win! [email protected]


----------



## cheeseandspice (May 24, 2011)

Parts 1 and 2 have been completed. Thanks!


----------



## Aidens_mama (Jan 8, 2008)

liked and shared the link. I WOULD love a new crib mattress for our baby due in September!


----------



## simonboy'smommy (Jan 22, 2007)

Did both step 1 and 2! This would be wonderful for my little one to use in his toddler bed.


----------



## Rb Poe (May 24, 2011)

steps 1&2 completed! hope I win the mattress!


----------



## NattieT (Apr 16, 2011)

I just completed steps one and two.

Having a new crib mattress would be a wonderful thing.


----------



## CrunchyMomToBe (May 24, 2011)

I already knew about harmful offgassing, I just didn't quite know the right mattress to look into. These mattresses are fantastic, and I would love to let my soon to be born baby sleep peacefully on one!

I also completed steps 1&2

[email protected]


----------



## bekasmama (Sep 20, 2010)

Done. Would love to win for my 3.5 month old, Ian.


----------



## cpetitt (May 24, 2011)

I have completed steps 1-2 and would like to be chosen for the natural baby mattress. I am allergic to everything, so this would be great for me and my granddaughter who is due in July.


----------



## dianen63 (May 24, 2011)

Completed steps one and two. Would love organic mattress!


----------



## 2fer1Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity! I'd love to give my little one the best start possible!


----------



## beautifulmoon (Mar 18, 2011)

I've completed steps 1 and 2. I hope I win a mattress for my baby girl who is due in October!


----------



## scfoster (May 24, 2011)

Hi!,

I did steps 1,2 and now 3 and would love to have this mattress for my grandchild









I found this site very interesting.

Shawn


----------



## Birdy80 (May 24, 2011)

I have completed steps 1-2 and would like to have a natural mattress for my baby's crib!
Olga.


----------



## Corinne Ryan (Apr 22, 2011)

I 'liked', I posted. Looks like a great matress, my little one would love it


----------



## karenpollard1 (May 24, 2011)

Good afternoon!

I have completed both steps to be entered to win the mattress. Thank you!

Karen


----------



## AutumnB (May 24, 2011)

I completed steps one and two. Thanks for the opportunity to win one of these mattresses! I want a natural mattress for my daughter, but they are all so very pricey. I would love to win!


----------



## Kontessa (Nov 5, 2005)

I completed steps 1 and 2 and would like to be entered in the crib mattress contest to win this kind of mattress for a crib. If we won we would have to buy a crib. We co-sleep and often think a crib would help us transition to toddler beds but who wants to put a little one down in on something toxic?


----------



## mamahen2coop (Aug 31, 2010)

I did steps 1 & 2 and would love an organic crib mattress for LO#2 coming in July. I was just going back to the drawing board to get another mattress soon.


----------



## ruthiejj (May 25, 2011)

Oh, and I did both things. Hope I win 'cause I can't afford to buy it.


----------



## tubbytelly (Apr 3, 2011)

LIked and posted...would LOVE this crib mattress.


----------



## laceyrn02 (Aug 7, 2010)

Likes and posted! Hope I win!!!


----------



## meega7 (May 25, 2011)

liked Essentia on FB!

Cathy B

[email protected]

My granddaughter would be so blessed.. something happened to her mattress and I was told she is sharing her sisters bed right now!


----------



## meega7 (May 25, 2011)

I posted the video on my wall of FB.

cathy b

pbprojecthope at yahoo dot com


----------



## Krista Feyma (May 25, 2011)

i did steps 1 & 2 and would like a natural mattress for my baby's crib. we actually don't have a mattress yet our babe sleeps in a pack in play so this would be a much needed upgrade!!!


----------



## bekasmama (Sep 20, 2010)

Completed steps 1 and 2. Would love for our 4 month old, Ian.


----------



## kdesh (Oct 30, 2009)

Completed 1 & 2. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## lemonia (May 17, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2. I would love a natural mattress for my baby's crib.


----------



## Rebeckam (May 26, 2011)

i did 1 and 2. I'd love to win an organic crib mattress for my new little one!


----------



## Tabaczm (May 27, 2011)

Steps 1 and 2 complete. We would like a natural mattress for our baby's crib!  Thanks! Can be reached at, [email protected]


----------



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

Did #1 and #2

Thanks for the giveaway. Great way to spread the word about a great product.

I can be reached at laurabfig AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Nurseheather (May 29, 2011)

Completed both 1and 2! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love a natural mattress.. I completed steps 1 & 2

THanks!


----------



## Hodgiemom (May 29, 2011)

I liked Essentia and posted the vido to my facebook page. I would love to have one of these for myself, but definately for a new grandbaby's bed.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Congratulations to our Winner: cecey8s who had post #59!

Winner chosen via random.org


----------



## RhianaW14 (May 12, 2009)

Man I was SOOOO close! I was #63!!!


----------

